# Le Forum MacG



## StoneGuad (14 Juin 2020)

Bonjour a tous, 
Présent sur ce Forum depuis... je sais plus, genre ... toujours... je voudrais adresser mes remerciements aux développeurs pour les facilités que l'on a maintenant a insérer des liens, des images, des editions de texte, etc...
Par le passé c'était compliqué, et le contraste d'aujourd'hui est saisissant.
Je reprend un réel plaisir a participer aux Forums MacG, et j'adresse un grand salut a tous depuis ma Guadeloupe, tout particulièrement aux vénérables anciens qui se reconnaitront.
Cela dit, un brin d'aide, svp : 
Je voudrais d'un clic voir sous forme de liste , tous les sujets que j'ai créés, puis ceux auxquels j'ai participé.
Comment procéder ? 
Merci à tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Juin 2020)

Pour trouver tout tes messages, c'est facile en tout cas. Mais ce n'est pas sous forme de liste comme tu le souhaites...


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juin 2020)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> Présent sur ce Forum depuis... je sais plus, genre ... toujours... je voudrais adresser mes remerciements aux développeurs pour les facilités que l'on a maintenant a insérer des liens, des images, des editions de texte, etc...
> Par le passé c'était compliqué, et le contraste d'aujourd'hui est saisissant.
> Je reprend un réel plaisir a participer aux Forums MacG, et j'adresse un grand salut a tous depuis ma Guadeloupe, tout particulièrement aux vénérables anciens qui se reconnaitront.
> ...




Bonjour à toi... 

Tu vas sur ton profil, puis tu cliques sur chercher.


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2020)

Le plus rapide, tu passes la souris sur ton avatar, une fenêtre contextuelle s'ouvrira, clic sur le nombre sous Messages...




...et tu auras la liste.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bonjour à toi...
> 
> Tu vas sur ton profil, puis tu cliques sur chercher.
> 
> ...


Ca n'affichera que 34 onglets à chaque fois. Il faudra cliquer sur "View older results" pour voir les suivants (etc...)


----------



## StoneGuad (14 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Le plus rapide, tu passes la souris sur ton avatar, une fenêtre contextuelle s'ouvrira, clic sur le nombre sous Messages...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 178295
> 
> ...


Merciiiiiiiii ! cette réponse me plait, c'est Top.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ca n'affichera que 34 onglets à chaque fois. Il faudra cliquer sur "View older results" pour voir les suivants (etc...)



Ah oui, c'est vrai... 

Je suis resté dans l'esprit vBulletin, où tout était tellement plus facile, efficace, et agréable... 

Mais il faut vivre avec son temps, sans doute...


----------



## Anthony (14 Juin 2020)

Je déplace.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Je suis resté dans l'esprit vBulletin, où tout était tellement plus facile, efficace, et agréable...



Rien à voir avec vBulletin/Xenforo, c'est un choix de configuration. Pas la peine de surcharger les forums avec des requêtes extraordinairement lourdes, quand on peut charger telles ou telles ressources à la demande. À la fin tu as quand même les informations que tu veux, et nous ça nous soulage les serveurs immensément. On ne dirait pas, mais il y a plus de 300 000 _vrais_ membres et bientôt un demi-million de sujets !


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juin 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Je déplace.
> 
> 
> 
> Rien à voir avec vBulletin/Xenforo, c'est un choix de configuration. Pas la peine de surcharger les forums avec des requêtes extraordinairement lourdes, quand on peut charger telles ou telles ressources à la demande. À la fin tu as quand même les informations que tu veux, et nous ça nous soulage les serveurs immensément. On ne dirait pas, mais il y a plus de 300 000 _vrais_ membres et bientôt un demi-million de sujets !




Ok. 

Je suis fan de vBulletin. 
Et je ne suis pas fan de XenForo. 

Mais là, je reconnais que je me suis trompé.

Et je comprends ton argument concernant le fait de ne pas surcharger les serveurs plus que nécessaire.


----------



## baron (15 Juin 2020)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Je voudrais d'un clic voir sous forme de liste , tous les sujets que j'ai créés, puis ceux auxquels j'ai participé.
> Comment procéder ?


En deux clics : 
En haut dans le bandeau orange, tu cliques sur Forums et tu auras les deux choix souhaités.


----------



## StoneGuad (15 Juin 2020)

Ca ! C'est la bonne réponse ! 
Ti Punch à toi, baron Membre d'élite   
et Merci.


----------

